# A Significant Other



## maurice (10 Jul 2010)

Hi,

I have a copy of 'A Significant Other' by Matt Rendell up for grabs.

It details the role of the domestique in the peleton.

I'll draw lots on Monday evening, so if you're interested throw your name in the hat!

Cheers
Maurice


----------



## Baggy (10 Jul 2010)

Pop my name in the hat please!


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2010)

put me in the pot plese , many thanks


----------



## theloafer (10 Jul 2010)

hi can you add me in too ...thanks


----------



## PpPete (10 Jul 2010)

me too please


----------



## Telemark (10 Jul 2010)

and me please!

Thanks ...

T


----------



## Tynan (12 Jul 2010)

Telemark said:


> and me please!
> 
> Thanks ...
> 
> T



Tynan!

nearly finsihed the BReaking the Chain one and now with mucho train reading time, quivers lips and looks woeful


----------



## maurice (13 Jul 2010)

Tynan wins, fortunate with the late entry there!

PM me your details,

Cheers
Maurice


----------



## Tynan (13 Jul 2010)

yay

I've finshed the voets one so one in one out


----------



## Tynan (15 Aug 2010)

This is now available again, The Significant Other one

(other than a few bit of tdf riding stuff I found it a terrible read, very very padded with guff, I fliped through an awful lot of it)

old skool rools


----------



## longers (17 Aug 2010)

Tynan said:


> old skool rools



Please for the win?


----------



## Tynan (17 Aug 2010)

absolutely

address by Pm and it shall be so


----------



## longers (13 Sep 2010)

Thanks Tynan,

this is available again. First come, first served.


----------



## Noodley (13 Sep 2010)

please


----------



## Norry1 (13 Sep 2010)

I reckon this is worth a sticky thread or even a forum on its own.

I suggested the "Library" idea on a (motor)biking forum I used to frequent. People offered up books or DVDs and people who wanted to use them had to commit to posting them on to the next borrower. This would work well here as well.

Any Admin's / Mods about?

Martin


----------



## longers (13 Sep 2010)

Noodley said:


> please



Sure, let me know where to send it and I'll get it out to you at the w/e.


----------



## Noodley (22 Sep 2010)

Thanks longers, arrived today


----------



## Noodley (27 Sep 2010)

Available again, yes I know I read quickly!


----------



## MrRidley (27 Sep 2010)

Me please.


----------



## Noodley (27 Sep 2010)

jimbhoy said:


> Me please.




No problem, send me your details by PM and I'll get it sent off to you.


----------



## MrRidley (12 Oct 2010)

Up for grab's again, passed to me by Noodley, quite a good read.


----------



## Panter (12 Oct 2010)

Please


----------



## Noodley (12 Oct 2010)

jimbhoy said:


> Up for grab's again, passed to me by Noodley, quite a good read.



Bloody hell jim, that was quick!


----------



## MrRidley (12 Oct 2010)

Noodley said:


> Bloody hell jim, that was quick!



Aye it's been a slow few days.


----------



## MrRidley (12 Oct 2010)

Panter said:


> Please



PM me your details and i'll get it in the post.


----------



## Panter (12 Oct 2010)

Thanks very much  

pm coming your way


----------

